# Points for educational qualification - Medical Doctor



## mousehunt (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi all,
I am in the process of submitting an EOI for 189 visa as a specialist doctor. I'm in a dilemma regarding the points to claim for my educational qualifications. I hod MD ( Doctor of Medicine) from overseas and Fellowship of the Australian specialist medical college.

I do not have a PHD, however will any of these qualify as a doctoral degree?

Tried contacting the Medical Board of Australia, who is the assessing authority, who couldn't offer much more than that I have positive skills assessment with my specialist registration.

Will have 65 points with a doctoral degree and otherwise, 60 points with a masters degree.

Any help will be greatly appreciated...calling out to Doctors who has been through the drill
cheers


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi mousehunt, 

with this limited information I cannot really say if your qualification would be equivalent to AQF PhD - educational and health systems differ too much across the world. Your fellowship is great, though, and should simplify the assessment/registration process. 

However, usually your assessing authority should be able advise on that matter in the assessment letter. Prior to looking at your education in detail it is hard to tell and assessing authorities generally shy away from that, unless you apply for skills assessment and submit all the necessary documentation. 

Worst case scenario: Stay on the safe side and claim 60 points in your EOI to avoid possible over-claiming. The wait for an invite with 60 points is currently very reasonable (1-2 months if I am not mistaken), with 65 points you would get an instant invite an the next round. Since the occupation ceiling for doctors is not even near capping, you can forgo those points in my opinion. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## mousehunt (Apr 24, 2010)

espresso said:


> Hi mousehunt,
> 
> with this limited information I cannot really say if your qualification would be equivalent to AQF PhD - educational and health systems differ too much across the world. Your fellowship is great, though, and should simplify the assessment/registration process.
> 
> ...


Thanks Monika,
That's my line of thought as well. It seems 60 pointers are getting invitations in 1-3 weeks. 

The problem with the Medical board is that, as far as I understand, they dont conduct skills assessments, DIAC recognizes you as having necessary skills if you possess general/specialist registration with the medical board.

Will play it safe and go with 60.

Thanks again
MH


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi mousehunt, 

if you really want clarity (and if time is not pressing) you can contact the Medical Board again and ask if they could refer you to another institution for assessment of AQF equivalence of your education. I know that VETASSESS provides a "qualification only assessment" for applicants that are unable to get their degrees assessed by the assessment authority for their nominated occupation (for instance because education and work experience do not match). 

Recommended Reading: VETASSESS Points Test Advice (especially Q4)

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

I am an Indian citizen, doctor specialized in Obs & Gyne. I am working in Ministry Of Health (MOH) in Kuwait since May 2012. My educational certificates credentials are yet to be verified by the MOH, Kuwait. Usually, this verification process usually takes several years (about 5 yrs)!!!. 

Unless the certificates are verified and accepted, MOH will not be officially relieving me from my duties. 

Now the question is, when we apply for Australian immigration, do they (the Australian Health ministry/board) insist for the relieving letter from the previous employer? Will this be a problem in continuing my career in Australia?

Could you please guide us how to handle this situation.

BR


----------



## mousehunt (Apr 24, 2010)

sribha said:


> I am an Indian citizen, doctor specialized in Obs & Gyne. I am working in Ministry Of Health (MOH) in Kuwait since May 2012. My educational certificates credentials are yet to be verified by the MOH, Kuwait. Usually, this verification process usually takes several years (about 5 yrs)!!!.
> 
> Unless the certificates are verified and accepted, MOH will not be officially relieving me from my duties.
> 
> ...


Hi Sribha,
No, I haven't come across a relieving letter being asked for.
Having said that, the Medical board will usually require a certificate of good standing from all the registering authorities with whom you hold medical registration.
Also, any prospective employer in Australia might need a reference from your last employer. you will also need this reference if you intend to apply for permanent residency under skilled migration programme and want to claim points for work experience.
Do look into how your specific situation will impact these requirements.
All the best to you
Cheers
MH


----------



## mousehunt (Apr 24, 2010)

espresso said:


> Hi mousehunt,
> 
> if you really want clarity (and if time is not pressing) you can contact the Medical Board again and ask if they could refer you to another institution for assessment of AQF equivalence of your education. I know that VETASSESS provides a "qualification only assessment" for applicants that are unable to get their degrees assessed by the assessment authority for their nominated occupation (for instance because education and work experience do not match).
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice Monika. 
I went with a Master's degree and got an invitation straight away with 60 points...Yaaaay
Cheers


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

mousehunt said:


> Hi all,
> I am in the process of submitting an EOI for 189 visa as a specialist doctor. I'm in a dilemma regarding the points to claim for my educational qualifications. I hod MD ( Doctor of Medicine) from overseas and Fellowship of the Australian specialist medical college.
> 
> I do not have a PHD, however will any of these qualify as a doctoral degree?
> ...


Hi MH
Congratulations on qualifying. My husband is a radiologist also having done his MBBS from KMC Mangalore and DMRD from MRMC Gulbarga ;both in India.
We have already applied for Aussi PR (under my job category - which is Non medical)...and hope to get the same sometime soon.. 
My question to you is-we still have to get my husband's qualifications reviewed by AMC or by RANZCR...
Have you already done this ; he would be applying to AMC soon under the Specialist category....
The same would be to be able to practice in Australia....
Any input would help as there aren't too many doctors on this forum and would really appreciate how you are going about your registration.


----------



## lee7stc (Mar 6, 2015)

*Study MD or PhD in Singapore*

Just want to share that those who are interested to study medicine at a medical college in Singapore, you can choose from these Universities:
NUS YLL School of Medicine
Duke-NUS Graduate Medical School 
NTU LKC School of Medicine


----------



## Morning_Star (Feb 8, 2016)

*on Same boat*

Hi ,

My wife is a MBBS doctor and her degree was verified through AMC. I am also looking for claiming 5 points from her skill assessment.
But I am also not clear about next steps for acheiving it. I know that IELTS (academic) 7 in all section is required for General Practisioners.
Is there any pointers on this ?

Regards



anm said:


> Hi MH
> Congratulations on qualifying. My husband is a radiologist also having done his MBBS from KMC Mangalore and DMRD from MRMC Gulbarga ;both in India.
> We have already applied for Aussi PR (under my job category - which is Non medical)...and hope to get the same sometime soon..
> My question to you is-we still have to get my husband's qualifications reviewed by AMC or by RANZCR...
> ...


----------

